# ¡¡¡ Un Fax gratuito !!!



## mastropiero (Dic 24, 2010)

En este mundo ajetreado pocas cosas gratuitas hay y menos si son de cierta calidad .
Aquí os dejo un enlace para descargar un Fax totalmente gratuito .
Personalmente lo tengo de hace tiempo y funciona  a las mil maravillas , Puedes mandar escritos en las plantillas y adjuntar documentos . Es muy completo 
Con este Fax ya podemos mandar notas y circuitos a todo el mundo . Un pequeño inconveniente es que solo trabaja en blanco y negro , pero por el precio que nos cuesta , se le puede perdonar 


http://www.forums.wiaderko.com/es/308505-post1.html


----------

